# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  24 hr timers for outdoor lighting

## silkishuge

Hi,
I am currently finished installing some 12V outdoor lighting for the front of the house and was weighing up my options between using a dusk to dawn sensor or a timer. We typically only need the lights turned on for about 2 hours each night when we return home and decided to go with a timer. The problem is I am unable to find a timer that is rated for outdoor use. I could not locate any timer (HPM, Arlec etc) which were IP rated. 
An alternative is to house the timer in a water proof box that would enclose the GPO. But again, I could not find a box to suit this purpose. 
Could someone please either recommend me a suitably rated outdoor timer or tell me where I can find a waterproof box that I could use to enclose the GPO? 
Any help greatly appreciated. 
Thanks,
Jon

----------


## jago

Try Clipsal for  IP rated switches and boxes give them a call. :2thumbsup:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

You'll find a 240V 24hr & 7 day timer at Jaycar for probably the best price you'll see - they are expensive from an electrical wholesaler.  It fits a standard Clipsal/HPM IP56 power point box that one can by from an electrical wholesaler like John Turk, Rexel, L&H etc 
I have the same setup running my gas boost on our solar HWS.

----------


## applied

You can buy normal plug in type timers in a twin pack at buntings for about $8 just use one straight up no protection till it stuffs up then the other then repeat.
I had one of those running on a rcd for my pool pump for years before the contacts stuffed up not from water damage luckly I had the other so still good. 
There crappy construction prevents water staying in them so they never have a chance to trip a rcd it's more likely the transformer for or the lights themself will stuff up first. 
The best solution is usually simplest.

----------


## silkishuge

Thanks for all the replies. I managed to source something from Bunnings which was rated IP65. I have had it installed for about 3 months now with no dramas. They are not exposed to heavy rain. They cost me $15 each if memory serves me right.
Alternatively, I also found that Bunnings sold a eletrical box which opens up like a suitcase. The sides have rubber to prevent water entry. It retailed for $37 and includes a timer inside and allows one power board with 4 sockets. It seems sturdy but I have no need to use it yet. It will come in handy in the near future. 
Jon

----------

